
Startup search - bootload
http://www.startupsearch.org
======
bootload
A Niall Kennedy startup ( <http://evhead.com/2007/05/startupsearch.asp> ). I
wonder about these metric collectors in startups. Hollywood also uses a setup
like this ... a private cosy little web chat site for insiders that measures
(and decides) the confidence of how a movie is progressing. One bad review
there ... a bit of bad gossip, the group confidence drops and the bears start
running.

~~~
staunch
I like it. It's the kind of database I'm sure some investors already maintain
internally. It's neat someone is creating an open site like this. It doesn't
accept user contributions though, which seems like an obvious mistake.

~~~
bootload
_'... Startup Search is a community site for everyone interested in tracking
our growing industry. ... Members of the Startup Search editorial team often
know more data than they are able to report, limiting our profiles to publicly
disclosed data, or data provided by affected companies and investors with the
explicit intention on inclusion on this site. ...'_

It's a sponsored site (trueventures). While that's ok. This is a business. But
it's not entirely free as you pointed out is the contributions. Thinking about
this it smacks more of a PR front for investors (
<http://www.startupsearch.org/investor/> ) trying to get in on the action now
Web2 is _officially_ safe.

Now if they really get the Web2 bit they would add a RSS/ATOM data feed for
fee or free. So you could digest this information with software and not just
humans.

~~~
NiallKennedy
RSS feeds are available for each object listing in the system: company,
product, person, investor, and investment parter. They are exposed as link
alternates within each of those pages. I know my way around RSS, Atom, and
widgets, so you'll see more syndicated content added over time.

True Ventures sponsors the site in the same way National Geographic might
sponsor a show about African safaris. There's an overlap in interests the
brand gains from a run-of-site advertisement, and True is interested enough in
the product's development to offset some of its costs.

~~~
bootload
_'... True Ventures sponsors the site in the same way National Geographic
might sponsor a show about African safaris. ...'_

That's understandable. I didn't see this as a problem mainly because there is
ample notice.

 _'... There's an overlap in interests the brand gains from a run-of-site
advertisement, and True is interested enough in the product's development to
offset some of its costs. ...'_

Ads, no problems. In fact I'm surprised that a _paid_ option for more detailed
information isn't there. Then again maybe the _.org_ should tip me off as to
the slant of the site.

 _'... RSS feeds are available for each object listing in the system: company,
product, person, investor, and investment parter. ...'_

Hey Niall. I take it back, well done. Having access to the data, for fee or
free makes this a worthwhile site to use.

------
wendyp
I think the site is impressive and the concept is fascinating. I just wish
that they had more than 6 women on their list of 107 people they are tracking.
It's not that the guys don't deserve all the credit they are getting - just
that I wish sites like these would do more to balance who and what they are
featuring.

~~~
Alex3917
To me it looks like women are over represented on the site, unless you think
that women run 5.6+ percent of high growth startups. The last I checked the
number was more like 2%. I could be wrong though, and if I am I would
appreciate it if someone would provide the cite.

~~~
wendyp
From the site: "About Startup Search - Startup Search tracks the web
technology ecosystem commonly referenced as "Web 2.0." We collect facts and
figures about new web products, startup companies, key startup employees, and
the funding dollars powering their growth."

I see no mention of "high growth startups". I could be wrong though, and if I
am I would appreciate it if someone would provide the cite. :P

------
catfish
We changed the web?

Its all about...

Me.

Arrogant - Having or displaying a sense of overbearing self-worth or self
importance...

yawn....

------
webwright
Basecamp is one of the "traffic gainers"... Is 37s really a startup at this
point?

~~~
NiallKennedy
What's a startup? Easy classifications are any company who has raised enough
money to build a nice soccer stadium or has an employee count approaching
Dunbar. 37signals is a small team launching cool and interesting products so I
decided to track their products and growth. Basecamp has been around for a few
years and resulted in a few spinoff products, but Highrise is totally new and
going after sites such as Salesforce.com.

